# Pioneer VSX-1120-K Deal or not?



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

The 1120-K is available at Newegg right now for $549 shipped, anybody have any thoughts or experience with this receiver?
Thanks


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice reciever but the only thing I don't like is it has only 1 hdmi output. I have a Pioneer Elite now and it has worked perfectly for me. I want to upgrade now to one with at least 2 hdmi outputs like this one...http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/v...ed4110VgnVCM1000002567a8c0RCRD&vgnextfmt=Kuro The price at Newegg seems to be a good one and if you don't need the extra hdmi outputs it seems like a good deal.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

tcarcio said:


> Nice reciever but the only thing I don't like is it has only 1 hdmi output. I have a Pioneer Elite now and it has worked perfectly for me. I want to upgrade now to one with at least 2 hdmi outputs like this one...http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/v...ed4110VgnVCM1000002567a8c0RCRD&vgnextfmt=Kuro The price at Newegg seems to be a good one and if you don't need the extra hdmi outputs it seems like a good deal.


I really don't need dual HDMI outs, the 1120 has all that I really need, the 33 looks like a nice unit, I read on AVS that it and the new Pio receivers had some HDMI handshake issues with Samsung displays, I would not not let that change my mind though. Both the 33 and 1120 weigh about the same 29 and 30 pounds, there is a significant price difference between the two.
Jeff


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

needspeed52 said:


> I really don't need dual HDMI outs, the 1120 has all that I really need, the 33 looks like a nice unit, I read on AVS that it and the new Pio receivers had some HDMI handshake issues with Samsung displays, I would not not let that change my mind though. Both the 33 and 1120 weigh about the same 29 and 30 pounds, there is a significant price difference between the two.
> Jeff


I didn't know that. Good info. I don't have a Samsung display but I do have a blu ray player made by them. I will have to make sure I keep that in mind when I upgrade. I hope that it can be fixed with a firmware update.


----------

